# قد ضاق بي الأمر جدا



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2006)

نعم يا رب قد ضاق بى الامر جدا ولا اعرف اين المخرج واين المفر ؟​اريد ان ارحل عن الكون كله بكل ما فيه .. اريد ان ارحل عن الخطيه ..​عن المشاعر .. عن الذات .. عن الجسد .. اريد الانطلاق فقد ضاق بى الامر جدا​قد سئمت الحياه ها هنا .. بكل ما فيها بكل اوجاعها والامها .. بكل لذاتها .. بكل شىء فيها .. فقد ضاق بى الامر جدا.​*دعني اسقط في يد الرب لان مراحمه كثيرة ولا اسقط في يد انسان*​دعنى ايها العالم بما فيه اقع فى يد الرب لان مراحمه كثيره وكل صباح لا اريد ان اسقط فى يد انسان .. اقع فى يد الله ولا اسقط فى يد انسان ..اقع لانى الهى يقيمنى ولا اسقط لان الانسان سيدوس علي.. قد ضاق بى الامر جدا ولا اريد ان اقع الا في يدك يا الهى لان مراحمك كثيره امين​قلم  قيروانى​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

المخرج والمفر هو السيد المسيح ذاته  فبدونه لا نستطيع ان نقاوم اى شئ ..
فهو الجدار الحاجز الذى يسد عنا كل هجمات الشر ..

شكرا على الكلمات الجميلة


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز ارمى تكالك على الله ولينهى الامر من بدئو 
صلات القدسين معك


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> نعم يا رب قد ضاق بى الامر جدا ولا اعرف اين المخرج واين المفر ؟​
> 
> 
> اريد ان ارحل عن الكون كله بكل ما فيه .. اريد ان ارحل عن الخطيه ..
> ...


 قد ضاق بى الامر جدا


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2010)

*آمين


آمينن


آمين


شكرا للصلاه الرائعه*


----------



## youhnna (16 مارس 2010)

*اميييييييييييييين
كل انسان يرى ضيقته اشد ماتكون
يارب اجعلنا ننظر اليك وليس للضيقه التى نحن فيها
لاننا نعلم انك تستطيع كل شى ولايعسر عليك امر
امين​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــــن 
ميرررررسى كتير ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اميييييييييييييين​*
> *كل انسان يرى ضيقته اشد ماتكون*
> *يارب اجعلنا ننظر اليك وليس للضيقه التى نحن فيها*
> *لاننا نعلم انك تستطيع كل شى ولايعسر عليك امر*
> ...


 
المشكلة لما تيئس او ...
ما علينا شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــن
> 
> ميرررررسى كتير ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 شكرا كوكو


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> نعم يا رب قد ضاق بى الامر جدا ولا اعرف اين المخرج واين المفر ؟
> اريد ان ارحل عن الكون كله بكل ما فيه .. اريد ان ارحل عن الخطيه ..
> عن المشاعر .. عن الذات .. عن الجسد .. اريد الانطلاق فقد ضاق بى الامر جدا
> قد سئمت الحياه ها هنا .. بكل ما فيها بكل اوجاعها والامها .. بكل لذاتها .. بكل شىء فيها .. فقد ضاق بى الامر جدا.
> ...


​*رب المجد يكون معك اختي الغالية...*
*صلاة رائعة... ما اجمل الوقوع بين اليدان المثقوبتان...*
*تأملي معي... اليدان المثقوبتان من اجلنا اوبسببنا تضمنا لصدر حنون مليء بالرحمة والمحبة... والصدر يهتف...ولدي حبيبي اشتقت اليك...*
*ما اجمل الوقوع في احضان الرب...*
*صلاتك رائعة والرب يبارك خدمتك...*
*آمين...*​


----------

